# Best exhaust system for 225



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Best cat back system you can buy for 225?

Options and opinions please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't think you will find one but I love the sound from the OCT exhaust fitted to yellow 
The blueflame on the qS also sounds well but that has the V6 exhaust fitted


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Right, I've heard a lot about blue flame systems but I really don't know what to go for

I had he miltek on my 150 but didn't think it had a deep enough growl imo.


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

The best that money can buy , will be a custom inconel exhaust , is more expensive than titanium [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The blueflame on the qS also sounds well but that has the V6 exhaust fitted


Any pics? Been looking for pics of this fitted.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

There you go


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Neil. Dont suppose you've got one from ground level so i can see the back box? Cheers.


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a Blueflame cat back,nice exhaust,decent noise


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

neilc said:


> There you go


looks so aggressive, i love that! what size are they 100mm jets?


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

marknjayne said:


> I have a Blueflame cat back,nice exhaust,decent noise


where are these sold or best place to buy?


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

AjsTT said:


> marknjayne said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Blueflame cat back,nice exhaust,decent noise
> ...


here


----------



## marknjayne (Jun 15, 2012)

heres mine..not the best quality pic though sorry


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a magnex system on my 225 and i'm really impressed with its quality, how it fills the rear valance and how it sounds


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

You could always go pipewerx [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bruv3 (Aug 3, 2012)

anyone got a video of how the y-pipe twin backbox blueflame cat back sounds preferably on a stock 225 or anyone no how different it sounds compared to the single box blueflame? any info would be appreciated


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Scorpion, here's mine


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

marknjayne said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > marknjayne said:
> ...


Thanks lol I was abit stupid there not to check the TT shop 

What's the difference in the two blue flame systems? The standard shape and the Y shape?


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

JS53MES said:


> I have a magnex system on my 225 and i'm really impressed with its quality, how it fills the rear valance and how it sounds


Hi James I know your quite a young lad like myself so how do you find this, I know magnex are normally pretty good once the revs come up and sound pretty mean on previous cars I've had


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

is it me or does that have come crazy camber on the rears? :twisted:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Milltek cat back with GT100 tips,sounds great with wakbox and Revo stage one


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
MTM exhaust for me works fine 

http://www.mtm-online.de/en/Audi/TT-8N/1-8-T-165-kW-225hp-Quattro?FZID=TT165Q&KIT=m-tcraga18bqs

Cheers


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Longlife exhaust , sound really nice


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Predator said:


> Longlife exhaust , sound really nice


Never heard of this make :0

TOO MANY TO CHOOSE FROM


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you have the blue flame y shape system for any 225? Will it fit?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Another BF. ^^

cheers


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Think I'm going for the y shape blue flame with the 100mm outlets.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

AjsTT said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > I have a magnex system on my 225 and i'm really impressed with its quality, how it fills the rear valance and how it sounds
> ...


Yeah your like this then. It's not too noisy low revs but when you put the foot down it definitely has a deep grunt to it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Longlife was once called powerflow i think


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Guzi said:


> Scorpion, here's mine


Im liking the sound of that mate! May i ask where it was purchased from? :roll:


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone's system cut out the mid silencer after the cat? (between the cat and the backbox)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

AjsTT said:


> Does anyone's system cut out the mid silencer after the cat? (between the cat and the backbox)


pretty sure any system marked as non-res does that mate. like the miltek for eg.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone's system cut out the mid silencer after the cat? (between the cat and the backbox)
> ...


right ok, yeh i know miltek has that option but i was looking at the blue flame system


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AjsTT said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > AjsTT said:
> ...


90% sure the blueflame also has the non res option


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AjsTT said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > AjsTT said:
> ...


90% sure the blueflame also has the non res option


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 90% sure the blueflame also has the non res option


Cool, I'm going for the Y shape blue flame I think
Thanks mate 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AjsTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > 90% sure the blueflame also has the non res option
> ...


That's what I have on the qS is sounds great with the middle box fitted :twisted:


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


With the middle box fitted? I was thinking of straight centre section [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

This???

http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=701476


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AjsTT said:


> This???
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=701476


That is the exhaust I have fitted only mine is turbo back with 3in DP and 100 cell sports cat


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> AjsTT said:
> 
> 
> > This???
> ...


I'm going for this I think mate, might 3" downpipe and decat sometime later


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AjsTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > AjsTT said:
> ...


If you do go for the 3pm DP it is a good time to get the bigger ARBs fitted as you have to drop the engine bed to fit both :wink:


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If you do go for the 3pm DP it is a good time to get the bigger ARBs fitted as you have to drop the engine bed to fit both :wink:


Ok mate ,MONEY MONEY MONEY lol thanks though


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

GroverUK said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > Scorpion, here's mine
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that a no then!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

didnt you pay attention at school :lol:

To be honest with you i dont know who sells this range now can only see imola's on all the websites!


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

It's the scorpion system that I'm after for my TT 225. Is it best to get the Cat back system?! Iv been looking and all it seems to offer over the basic back box system is the removal of the centre silencer. Now obviously that will give more of a grunt to the engines tones, but I fancy something a little more suble. Would just the Scorpion back box provide a nicer engine note with out being annoying on motor ways. (iv been running decat scorpion systems on the last 5 cars iv had and love them, but I'm after something a little more refined now!) or should I shell put for the catback system?!
Jack


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forge now sell scorpion give them a ring I am sure they can help


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome! I will give them a call. Do fully paid members on here get a discount?! If so I will wait until I get my Membership sorted out!? 
Jack


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JAMason said:


> Awesome! I will give them a call. Do fully paid members on here get a discount?! If so I will wait until I get my Membership sorted out!?
> Jack


Yes 10% I think


----------

